# Mega ray UVB bulbs?



## Tony the tank (Sep 22, 2011)

Well I have read quite a few.. Good things about this Mega ray Zoo bulb....anyone use this?? As well as great review on the bulbs...I have read quite a few bad reports about really delayed deliveries...and I've been calling for the last three days and I get a recording...stating if your calling about your order bare with us we are backed up...and please don't leave a message asking about your order..

Anyone have any feed back on this company...I want a powerful UVB bulb I can mount in the middle of the room 7 feet above the floor...

Mega ray Zoo bulb states that there can be mounted 8 ft above the enclosure??

Thoughts opinions??


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 22, 2011)

i use the 100w powersun uva/b... i prefer it over anything else

altough i do believe the megaray is better. way better quality UVA and UVB. great for distance


----------



## Neal (Sep 22, 2011)

I was reading up on Mega Ray and it's company just yesterday. Probably some of the best reptile lighting out there, however I believe it is just a guy who runs the company with his sons out of his home or something...so things are going to move really slow. Plus they recently had a few issues, which I believe they're trying to work out...

http://www.reptileuv.com/


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Sep 23, 2011)

Mega -Ray used to be the ultimate Basking bulb.
Westron in Canada use to make their bulbs but developed quality issues a couple of years ago.
Now they went with a German company & they are are having quality problems (Solar Raptor) I burned out 2 100 wt sb bulbs in less than 6 months ,
Still waiting on responce .but they are very busy handling all the claims.
I decided to go with the 100 wt power sun & haven't had any issues.


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 23, 2011)

Well for the last week and a half.. I have called every number they have listed on there site in an attempt to purchase a few of there mega ray zoo lights( you can't order it on line you need to talk to them as they prefer to sell it to zoos )..I have a large room and want to line the 7FT ceilings with the bulbs...

Business must be great for them.. Because they don't answer the phone or return calls...What a way to run a business...

Anyone recommend a good quality reptile bulb.. That might work for my application?


----------



## coreyc (Sep 23, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> Well for the last week and a half.. I have called every number they have listed on there site in an attempt to purchase a few of there mega ray zoo lights( you can't order it on line you need to talk to them as they prefer to sell it to zoos )..I have a large room and want to line the 7FT ceilings with the bulbs...
> 
> Business must be great for them.. Because they don't answer the phone or return calls...What a way to run a business...
> 
> Anyone recommend a good quality reptile bulb.. That might work for my application?



How big is the room ? I would go with some Power Sun's


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 23, 2011)

The room is roughly 20x12 with 7th ceiling... I want to set up 4 light fixtures on the ceiling( dividing the room into quarters)..so the tortoises will be exposed to the UV rays regardless if there under the basking area.

Mega Ray Zoo bulb states that it can be used from as far as 8ft away..

I read the power sun 160watt is only good to 18"..


----------

